
Spark 2015 Year in Review - rxin
https://databricks.com/blog/2016/01/05/spark-2015-year-in-revie.html
======
treborusable
Really interesting to see the offset of languages (probably largely influenced
by Scala being the primary Spark language). Is there any effort to increase
support for R?

------
rxin
Author of the blog post here. Feel free to ask me anything about Spark.

